# has my flounder spoiled?



## seeingred (Jul 24, 2005)

I caught a flounder last saturday and unfortunatley have not had the opportunity to cook it yet. It has been in the fridge since then and seems to smell fine. Is it too late to eat it tonight?


----------



## RC's Mom (Jun 6, 2008)

Personally I wouldn't, but you will probably get a lot of yesses.


----------



## waderdude832 (Jun 7, 2008)

its fine.


----------



## Walkin' Jack (May 20, 2004)

Flounder, like all other fish I know about, STINKS TO HIGH HEAVEN when it goes bad. If you can not detect ANY off odor in it I think you are alright to eat it. I just don't eat no stinky fish.  Good luck!


----------



## Free_loader (Nov 4, 2004)

Walkin' Jack nailed it ... you nose will tell you if you can eat it


----------



## wtc3 (Aug 16, 2005)

Sure it's still good! A little lemon and some black pepper works wonders. I'd eat it!................... wtc


----------



## backlashingcooger (Aug 2, 2006)

Where do you live,I'll pick it up and dispose of it for you!!!!!


----------



## TXShooter (Aug 13, 2007)

I'm with the others, the nose knows.


----------



## YellsAtDog (May 23, 2004)

seeingred said:


> and seems to smell fine.


Seems? Sounds like you're not sure. Have you heard "when in doubt, throw it out"? Go for it, and let us know how it was.

You can try it on the dog, they don't seem to care about odors. Arf!


----------



## Dipsay (Apr 28, 2006)

The eleventh commandment clearly states.."Thou shalt now waste flounder"
All Hail the flounder God! Yeah, if it's been in the fridge this whole time it should be good.


----------



## oc48 (Aug 13, 2005)

*nose don't lie*

definitely, the nost don't lie. If it's bad, it smells fishy. If you dont' want it, I'll cook it up tonight!

Now I wouldn't let it sit in the fridge another couple of days, but it's fine today!


----------



## The Machine (Jun 4, 2007)

you're ok, go for it


----------

